# No cell service in Model 3 for 2 days?!



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Max is a 2017 Model 3 with gobs of miles, long out of all warranties. I live out in the middle of nowhere so spotty cell service is the norm here in the mountains. My car has been without cell service for over 2 days now. Tried a soft reset, nothing. About to ping Tesla service and ask. Could the cell modem/receiver or whatever is in the car have failed? Anyone else experienced this recently? Maybe it's a software glitch? Hope it's not hardware.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm not sure if all of them use AT&T, but mine definitely does (I can tell from the dead-zone pattern as I'm driving around). AT&T just recently shut off 3G service in a lot of areas - if your Model 3 was one of the first ones, it might have come with 3G only and not 4G. Tesla service can tell you if that's the case.

Other than that, check with neighbors and see if anyone has AT&T service and if there are issues with it in the area.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Other than that, check with neighbors and see if anyone has AT&T service and if there are issues with it in the area.


Good thoughts. I don't know anyone with AT&T here anymore; Verizon owns all of us now :-( but I'll see. T-Mobile has a tower nearby and maybe it's gone down. Good thoughts. I did just put in a Service Request with Tesla just to see what they say too. I'll keep you all posted what I learn. Thx.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> if your Model 3 was one of the first ones, it might have come with 3G only and not 4G.


Early Model S's had 3G, but all Model 3s came with LTE.

That said, Teslas with LTE had a software issue where the modem would try to make initial contact using 3G before switching to LTE, and if that initial contact failed, it would stop working. That was fixed way back in software version 2022.4. So first thing to check is that you're on a more recent version of software.

More info:








Tesla warning owners to update software to 2022.4 by today or lose connectivity features


Tesla has been sending out in-car notifications to owners that unless they update their vehicle’s software to at least 2022.4 by today, they could lose access to future over-the-air (OTA) updates and other features. The [...]




driveteslacanada.ca





Other than that @tencate, try rebooting your car's MCU and see if that solves the problem. It might just be in a bad state.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Update: This morning I woke up to no service but on the drive up to work, suddenly noticed the no LTE symbol on the screen, then it went away and I had some connectivity and then it went away and that repeated several times. Almost like a Tesla technician was playing around and repeatedly resetting something. But I don't know that for sure. This afternoon my car seems normal, plenty of LTE signal, but all my Tune-In saved favorites are gone. So it appears something got fixed, I think  I still have an appointment with Tesla Mobile next Tuesday but the App is still at the Preparing Estimate stage. I'm hoping to hear from them tomorrow. I just added a note in the App asking if it was something they did. By the way, I did check and there were no apparently AT&T or Verizon loss of service reports during this time. Whether it had something to do with 3G service, that's a very good question. Updates as I learn more.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Either there is a major outage in your area or the LTE module is bad, or the antenna has disconnected from it. No way to tell which until Service eliminates the two possibilities they can fix.


----------

